# Stupidest Things You've Ever Done In A Pokemon Game.



## SamAsh07 (May 20, 2011)

So I thought of starting a topic relating to the most weird things you've done in the old days when you were new to Pokemon and all.

*Mine Are These:-*
- When I got the Masterball, I used it to catch a lv30 Oddish in Pokemon Blue.
- I remember when I first faced Mewtwo, I didn't know he would appear only once, I ended up killing him rather than trying to catch it, saved the game and continued my adventure.
- The good old Elite 4 (in Pokemon Blue)....never finished it because I wasn't aware of HP recovery items or Revives.


----------



## tester28 (May 20, 2011)

i let my little brother play my pkmon red and he released all my pokemon


----------



## Ace Overclocked (May 20, 2011)

catching a lvl 15 onix with masterball
letting a dumbass play with my emerald and deleted my  700 hours ultimate save
etc


----------



## Nah3DS (May 20, 2011)

haha lol... your stupidity is similar to mine


			
				SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> - When I got the Masterball, I used it to catch a lv30 Oddish in Pokemon Blue. I used the Masterball to catch Moltres in Pokemon Blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I face the Elite Four only with my Lv. 99 Charizard. I run out of PP at the last battle, dint know that ethers and elixirs could restore them. Anyway... I won. Charizard is the best  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also... never let you brother-in-law play with your Pokemon Silver cartridge. He will erase you +100Hs savefile and ruin your life.


----------



## chris888222 (May 20, 2011)

Use a master ball on a Lv3 Pidgey.

Use all Lv10+ pokemon (which were in my PC) to face the elite four

In Gold version (that time I was still young), I kept talking to the trash can in Elm's lab when he kept forcing me to select a pokemon.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 20, 2011)

@NahuelDS - Lololol, my Pokemon Blue journey ended when I caught a Missingno. which was a lv132 Charizard, saved the game and closed it. Next day, corrupted .-. ever since then my Pokemon Blue cartridge couldn't keep a save file for longer than 2 days so....it's been collecting dust for 11 years now.

LOL trash can (chris o chris)


@The Pi - Omg the Explosion part is hilarious lool.


----------



## The Pi (May 20, 2011)

Using a masterball on Ditto in yellow.
Using explosion against ghost types. (I've done that many times)


----------



## chris888222 (May 20, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Using a masterball on Ditto in yellow.
> *Using explosion against ghost types*. (I've done that many times)


Well, I used selfdestruct instead


----------



## Raika (May 20, 2011)

Trading a Giratina for a Piplup.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 20, 2011)

Spending days investigating the endless supply of 'catch Mew here' rumours. Thankfully one of them eventually proved to be true so it wasn't a total waste of time. 

Expecting the people in my old school to play fair instead of using cheats to create impossibly strong pokemon that nobody could beat.

Leaving my ultimate pokemon card deck in my jacket pocket and expecting it to stay there. I lost all the best cards of the time, including the unbelievably rare Articuno+Zapdos+Moltrez card, the one with the 200 damage 'Big Bang' attack that I was given for winning a tournament.

Not realising that in Pokemon Silver you could catch Lugia AND Ho-oh. I thought you could only catch the one on the box. Took a bloody age to catch the other legendaries without the Master Ball.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 20, 2011)

In pokemon blue(safari zone)when any pokemon appeared I threwed many rocks util it fled away.
Then i used to ask my self why didn't this pokemon fainted.


----------



## wasim (May 20, 2011)

i used a great ball just a catch a weak poke'mon


----------



## Lubbo (May 20, 2011)

first time playing through pokemon gold i obtained my masterball and was on the way to the elite 4, i came a across a trainer you have to battle and he had an umbreon for some reason i forgot i was battling a trainer and i attempted to catch it with my masterball... epic fail


----------



## rockstar99 (May 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y11P54qgUwo

Believing that


----------



## machomuu (May 20, 2011)

Killing Ho-oh and then saving right afterwards in Pokemon Gold.  I was 5.


----------



## sergster1 (May 20, 2011)

Heres some stupid things i did.

Releasing pokemon when they were put into my pc cause at the time i had no clue what withdrawl meant until a nice guy at the "Pokemon Center" (now nintendo world) told me when i went there for an event with my silver > >

Never getting past the 1st gym in yellow (srsly i never beat it ._.) I was 5 and i didnt feel like catching any good pokemon or training my god damn pikachu

Using an Action Replay on my pokemon Sapphire to the point where i corrupted the game and saved it XD Riding bikes in buildings ftw

Thinking my damn masterball had infinite uses and using it to catch a GOD DAMN PIDGY. I was 6 at the time cut me some slack. 

And finally. Attempting to add my pokemon black supercard savefile to my legit copy that i bought the day before release (god i love nintendo world) and forgetting to backup the savefile so i ended up corrupting the save of my supercard which was epic.

OHH and losing my ruby on a bus ending my epic ruby and Sapphire combo. The first and only pokemon game that i owned where i had both versions


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 20, 2011)

Killing Entei with my Golduck in Silver.
Killing a shiny Unown.
Trading my shinies for derps.
Etc...


----------



## Zorua (May 20, 2011)

I released my lvl 100 Empoleon because I thought that I was 'subduing' it.


----------



## kakashi919 (May 20, 2011)

Running into a gold magikarp in Dragon's Den in pokemon crystal and not being able to catch it because of a full box....

Releasing my Charizard in Pokemon Red


----------



## ninditsu (May 20, 2011)

catching over 600 pokemon.


----------



## Shockwind (May 20, 2011)

Killed Raikou, instead of catching it in FireRed. But I loaded my game again instead of saving it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Killed a Shiny Oddish in Pokemon Emerald. (Man! I hate Oddish, that's why I killed it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## KinGamer7 (May 20, 2011)

I was really young - first started with Pokemon Blue:

- Playing through the game completely with only a Bulbasaur (who later evolved into Venusaur). Got stuck at Cinnabar gym due to the type disadvantage. Why? I didn't know you could catch other Pokemon.

Let that sink in for a minute. _I never knew you could catch other Pokemon._ It's the slogan of the whole damn franchise! This is because one of my friends played the game at the point where the old man demonstrates it to you, so I ended up going through a lot of the game with an overleveled starter..

- Thinking that 'Run' in battle meant 'Run towards Pokemon'. I was so confused as to why I kept running away.

Please remember that my age played a big role in this. >_>


----------



## nintendoom (May 20, 2011)

Pokemon Leafgreen

I turned the power off while saving 
result:
Save file corrupted


----------



## Taleweaver (May 20, 2011)

Not in a pokémon game, but...


I once made the remark that I thought it was just a stupid kiddy game, and that it would soon be forgotten once the hype was over.


That was last century.



(I have _no idea_ what everyone is this thread is talking about!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Lucifer666 (May 20, 2011)

-Thinking Palkias were found EVERYWHERE in Pokemon Pearl (it was my first game, and cause its pic was on the box)
-Begging my cousin to give me a Rhydon in exchange for Torterra.
-Almost selling my master ball.


----------



## hkz8000 (May 20, 2011)

using the infinite masterball cheat. Nothing was fun anymore after that


----------



## geenlung (May 20, 2011)

When I first got Pokemon Blue, I was stuck in Pallet Town for half an hour. Without reading the manual, who would think you'd have to attempt to leave the town to find Professor Oak.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 20, 2011)

These are not stupid but anecdotic
- I was so pissed off when I found that my Pokemon Silver gamefile was gone forever... stupid battery limited lifespan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Im still remember my Trainer ID haha 26718  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Wever said:
			
		

> I once made the remark that I thought it was just a stupid kiddy game, and that it would soon be forgotten once the hype was over.
> back then (the last century), people have said that because they never played the game
> QUOTE(Wever @ May 20 2011, 10:17 AM) (I have _no idea_ what everyone is this thread is talking about!
> 
> ...


thats because you never played the game

In clonclusion... the most stupid thing you have done in a pokemon game is... not playing it. xD


----------



## Ethevion (May 20, 2011)

Screwing up the duplicate trick in Gold and corrupting my file.


----------



## DryYoshi (May 20, 2011)

The stupidest things were actually OUTSIDE the game.
I used the R4's SD card for the camera and my Diamond save game got deleted, and it happened a second time when it corrupted the SD because I kept sticking the SD in the computer.


----------



## qlum (May 20, 2011)

started new game on crystal while I had a lv0 haunter created by cloning fucking up in a nice way


----------



## FireGrey (May 20, 2011)

Wasting hours on using splash cause i thought it does something...
Searching for starters in wild grass.
Getting lost in pitch black while tweaking (that what it called?)


----------



## The Catboy (May 20, 2011)

Cheats, every time I used them, I ruined my game.
I trained one pokemon the whole game and got my ass handed to me at the Elite 4


----------



## chris888222 (May 20, 2011)

When I was young, I also thought of this: The more powerful the move the more the pokemon will 'die'. That's why when my opponent had only 1 HP left instead of using a typical move like tackle i used something like hyper beam.


----------



## Fat D (May 20, 2011)

Run from a shiny. Seriously, I thought "Awesome, shiny!" then, in my excitement, I put my hand on the screen. Only thing I saw: "Got away safely!".


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 20, 2011)

killing every possible legend in firered. I was a complete noob and didn't know they were legends.

I thought they were 'Boss Battles'


----------



## jamesaa (May 20, 2011)

Knocking out a shiny excadrill, I ran out of false swipe, and no pokeballs would catch it, tried lowering the health a little more and... Yeah you get the idea.

Lending my sapphire cartridge to my brother, who then lost it.


----------



## coolness (May 20, 2011)

pokemon crystal i cannot catch that mother fucker suicune so i killed it


----------



## Ringo619 (May 20, 2011)

catching a magikarp


----------



## rockstar99 (May 20, 2011)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> catching a magikarp


thats not stupid


----------



## chris888222 (May 20, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Ringo619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Catching it isn't
Catching it *with a master ball* is


----------



## Ikki (May 20, 2011)

I'm kinda surprised there's no "Playing it" post yet.

The stupidest thing I did and used to do is cheating. 
Then minor things are releasing a legendary and giving Eevee the wrong evo stone.



			
				Ringo619 said:
			
		

> catching a magikarp


Gyarados is boss.


----------



## felixsrg (May 20, 2011)

Defeating a shiny krabby in pokemon silver because I tough it was a problem with my game, I never saw the red gyarados before and I was 6 so...


----------



## machomuu (May 20, 2011)

KinGamer7 said:
			
		

> I was really young - first started with Pokemon Blue:
> 
> - Playing through the game completely with only a Bulbasaur (who later evolved into Venusaur). Got stuck at Cinnabar gym due to the type disadvantage. Why? I didn't know you could catch other Pokemon.
> 
> ...


No offense, but that is really funny XD.


----------



## CarbonX13 (May 20, 2011)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> catching a magikarp


Get it to evolve and this statement would be completely void.


----------



## machomuu (May 20, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Ringo619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gyrados?  Please.  Magikarp is the real boss.


----------



## jargus (May 20, 2011)

Using masterball on a Nidoran


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 20, 2011)

Playing Gold, I was in the Bug Catching Contest. I was looking for a Pokemon to get me the Sun Stone so I could get myself a Bellossum. I ran into a Weedle, no big deal, then it came up and it was a shiny. I knew what shinies were, and I knew they were awesome. I weakened it and it was in the red, perfect. I was so excited that I accidentally ran away instead of throwing a Park Ball.

As many others had said, using cheats.
I had a device back in the day called a "Monster Brain". If you don't know what it is, here's a picture. It was essentially a GameShark exclusively for Pokemon games with a GUI, and it could even change color pallets. This, teamed up with my GBC GameShark ruined the game for me, and I stopped playing for a few years. Luckily, this didn't ruin my games. My Pokemon Red and Pokemon Gold are both still intact and can still hold saves.


----------



## Thesolcity (May 20, 2011)

I played Pokémon Blue for years without beating the Elite Four. I had no clue where it was.


----------



## Leo Cantus (May 20, 2011)

I released my Treecko before the first gym in Pokemon Sapphire, because I didn't like it, leaving me with a lvl 3 Zigzagzoon. I even saved the game, but it was my first Pokemon game and I was very young.


----------



## signz (May 20, 2011)

Leo Cantus said:
			
		

> I released my Treecko before the first gym in Pokemon Sapphire, because I didn't like it, leaving me with a lvl 3 Zigzagzoon. I even saved the game, but it was my first Pokemon game and I was very young.


Now that's what I call a challenge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hm, most stupid thing, eh. Probably back then, when me and a friend deleted our Pokemon Gold (me) and Silver (him) saves, where we had 249/251 Pokemon. The only ones missing were Celebi and Blissey. A few weeks later I found X-Ploder codes to catch every Pokemon (so we could have completed the Pokedex), but it was too late. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ok, we might have gotten Blissey some day, but no way we could get Celebi) If we just had more patience...


----------



## Nah3DS (May 20, 2011)

using headbutt on *every* tree in ilex forest hoping to see Celebi on Silver version


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 20, 2011)

There were loads of bullshit rumours back in the days, and I didnt have internet access so I believed in every shit my friends said.
Someone told me that if you go through the Pokemon League 200 times and go to national park, a pokemon called "Yorksheria" will appear. I believed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Went through Pokemon League like crazy lol.

Obvious troll.. wasnt so obvious to me when I was 10-11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have yet to encounter that named pokemon.


----------



## chrisrlink (May 20, 2011)

me I used the master ball on a Fearow  because i was pissed that ultra balls failed my friend then said the masterball was ment for mewtwo and i was speechless (this was in Pokemon blue)


----------



## Nah3DS (May 20, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> There were loads of bullshit rumours back in the days, and I didnt have internet access so I believed in every shit my friends said.
> Someone told me that if you go through the Pokemon League 200 times and go to national park, a pokemon called "Yorksheria" will appear. I believed it
> 
> 
> ...


 haha lol there you have a few snapshots of yorksheria
these rumors are hilarious


----------



## Ikki (May 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's not the boss. He's the evil subordinate who will eventually kill the boss to take over the business.


----------



## R2DJ (May 20, 2011)

Pokemon Trading Card Game - I was actually at the final duel hall thingy where I was against the champion and both of us only had 1 Pokemon left. I forgot what the champ had but I had a Charizard. In my hand I had mostly energy cards and I just gave up and passed, then I realised that Charizard had this PKMN Power where all energy cards attached to it will be counted as Fire Energy cards, which would've been enough for me to kill the last Pokemon and win! But I was silly enough to forget about that and lost. That was the last time I played that game (almost 10 years ago)

Pokemon Silver - repeatedly did the cloning trick to level up my awesome team. I remember levelling up my Alakazam with rare candies then at one point, my game just went out and got corrupted. My file was deleted, when I made a new file it would be glitched sprites instead of Pokemon ones and there would be constant freezing.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2011)

I let my friend play once. He used my one and only Master Ball to catch a Magikarp.


----------



## m3rox (May 20, 2011)

I once made it to the credits.

(pokemon is a game series for little kids)


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 20, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I finally got to see yorksheria.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@R2DJ
I also abused the clone trick too much. I had my pokedex at 250(no Celebi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
One day, I turned it on to find out that the save game is gone


----------



## lukecop80 (May 21, 2011)

Buy the magikarp from the guy on the bridge in Pokemon Black


----------



## koimayeul (May 22, 2011)

mine was to never play any.. never took the time to dig one, what would be the best to start if i ever do ? i heard it would be the remake of soulsilver / heartgold on Ds

from reading here i should be careful if i ever get a  "masterball" how to use it right XD


----------



## Ikki (May 22, 2011)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> Buy the magikarp from the guy on the bridge in Pokemon Black


Depending on what you're going for, that's not stupid. It's the only way you can get a Magikarp/Gyarados without GTSing/playing that dumb minigame that replaced the pal park.


----------



## Evo.lve (May 22, 2011)

Evolving a shiny Ponyta (yes, I know this doesn't get rid of the shiny, but if you've ever seen a shiny Rapidash, you'll know what I mean)

and also killing a shiny Zubat on Victory Road (to be fair it was very low levelled)


----------



## Fluto (May 22, 2011)

saw a shiny Poochyena and had no pokeballs :I


----------



## gamefan5 (May 22, 2011)

In pokémon yellow, doing the elite four with only pikachu.
(Which I eventually succeeded.)
Also, I killed every legendary in it, cause I didn't see their value. I only saw them as common pokemon.

Oh yeah, I also kept attacking real life ghosts in pokemon tower, even thought I could not hurt them.
That goes the same with attacking ground pkm with electric attacks(I only used pikachu in the adventure).


----------



## s4mid4re (May 22, 2011)

I was playing around "nazo no basho" on my japanese diamond and got stuck on nothingness. "nazo no basho" is the place that you can go when you use surf on the first elite 4's room entrance. The place is a mirror, blackened space of the whole sinnoh region; when you use the explorer kit and come back, you'll be on the equivalent place as where you were on "nazo no basho." In other words, you can go to wherever you want from "nazo no basho" (just count your steps carefully or you'll get stuck on nothingness). With this bug you can go to New Moon Island and catch darkrai (without the mystery gift), if you count your steps accurately.

It was an actual cart and I didn't have anything to dump my save file, so I couldn't use pokesav to edit my location to somewhere safe. This bug is fixed on english/european versions and newer batches of pokemon diamond and pearl.

Here's a video showing "nazo no basho"


Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWOh2EoFw4c[/youtube]


----------



## myuusmeow (May 22, 2011)

Before you fight the Elite Four everyone warns you "you will have to start all over" "you will have to restart everything"

I thought that meant if you lose, you must literally play the whole game again. I didn't fight the Elite Four until I was much older.


----------



## Momamaco (May 22, 2011)

I restarted my pokemon red because i didn't realize that poisoning made the screen flash like that i thought it was glitchy...


----------

